# in one's own right



## kmaro

Merhaba!

How do you express a phrase 'in one's own right' in Turkish, please? 

_Ex: She is a distinguished actress in her own right._

Merci,


----------



## vatrahos

My dictionary tells me "başlı başına," which literally seems to mean "heady to his own head," but I'm not sure.

Maybe your example could be translated as "[o] başlı başına seçkin / iyi bir aktris"

I found lots of examples on the web, like this:

televizyon _başlı başına_ kötü bir şey değildir
which I think means "television, in its own right, is not a bad thing"

But you'd better wait for native speakers to give you better advice.


----------



## Rallino

I didn't know what that expression meant, and felt lazy to look it up rather  

But "başlı başına" is an expression that is used really often. And the way Vatrahos translated, sounds _perfetto_.


----------



## kmaro

thank you Vatrahos and Rallino


----------



## nefika

The phrase I will suggest below is kind of out of date and might be seen as literary/poetic, but in my opinion it is exactly the one you are looking for:

in one's own right: nevi şahsına münhasır (it is used to depict/describe someone who has his own traits, distinguishing characteristics)


----------



## nefika

By the way, I don't agree with Vatrahos and Rallino in their interpretation of your sentence. If I were you, I would go with my version


----------

